# Cyber Monday Sale!



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2012)

*One Day - Monday 11/26/2012 Only!*



/
*35% Off Store wide!*

*No Codes - Just one full day of Unbelievable Savings! The best RC's and Peps in the business - Over 10 years in business to prove it!*​

*Cyber Monday- 11/26/2012! - 35% OFF EVERYTHING! *​


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2012)

DON'T miss this one !


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 24, 2012)

One day only, Monday, November 26th, 35% off!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 24, 2012)

Just showing my support!
LOVE your products and LOVE when I catch a sale this high % off!

Hope a bunch of our members get in on this one. 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 24, 2012)

November 26th


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 25, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Cyber Monday- 11/26/2012! - 35% OFF EVERYTHING! *​



They copy our sales - but they cant copy our quality, our service, and our 10+ years in the business!
A full day, 35% OFF EVERYTHING Thank You !
Don't miss it - Cyber Monday 11/26/2012 !


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 25, 2012)

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 25, 2012)

Cyber Monday is almost here!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 26, 2012)

*SALE IS ON!!!! ONLY for today, DON'T MISS IT!!! :-D*


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 26, 2012)

Go to CEMproducts.com NOW!


----------



## StanG (Nov 26, 2012)

I ordered earlier and already got my shipping info. You guys are top notch. Very professional organization with quality products and awesome service. Thank You!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember when Nandi and Big Cat used to frequent the first forum I ever saw you guys sponsoring. Man what an amazing place that was...talk about knowledge. You guys have been around a LONG time man ...with good reason.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 26, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I remember when Nandi and Big Cat used to frequent the first forum I ever saw you guys sponsoring. Man what an amazing place that was...talk about knowledge. You guys have been around a LONG time man ...with good reason.



Nandi and Big Cat....legends in this community. I would love to know how many have been around long enough to remember them.  

RIP Nandi


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 26, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *One Day - Monday 11/26/2012 Only!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This ^^^ ends in less than 2 hours.  So click the link above ^^^


----------

